# Como imantar o imanar una pieza?



## fdesergio (Ago 9, 2011)

Buen dia, tengo una moto electrica que llego con el acelerador roto, el sensor hall esta, solo falta la pieza magnetica que es una parte de un aro, imposible conseguirla, mi idea no se si sea descabellada es (ya lo hice) conseguir una pieza metalica e imanarla o imantarla pero como podria hacer eso??? es facil??? o definitivamente es una mala idea, agradezco su sugerencias y regaños, aca subo una foto de la pieza original y del acelerador completo que la encontre en un foro, CHAUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 9, 2011)

Para magnetizar o polarizar mejor dicho una pieza metálica tenés que tener 2 cosas...

1) una pieza paramagnética (que permita magnetizarse)
2) un campo magnético muy grande, muy intenso, durante mucho tiempo aplicado a esa pieza...

de manera de direccionar todos sus polos y orientarlos..una vez que se sature la pieza va a quedar magnetizada o imantada como se suele decir..

saludos.

anexo: el campo magnético puede provenir de imanes grandes o de una bobina eléctrica


----------



## Sedano (Ago 9, 2011)

Creo que sería más fácil buscarse un iman de esos flexibles como los de las puertas de las neveras o algo parecido y darle la forma,


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 9, 2011)

Dpende para qué, que material debe ser, que fuerza debe tener, que peso, que dureza,...todo

los flexibles son goma con particulas metalicas dentro...casi seguramente...no se si va a servir..

no sé para que esta ese anillo magnetico ahi...


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 9, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Dpende para qué, que material debe ser, que fuerza debe tener, que peso, que dureza,...todo
> 
> los flexibles son goma con particulas metalicas dentro...casi seguramente...no se si va a servir..
> 
> no sé para que esta ese anillo magnetico ahi...




Gracias bueno el aro imanado actua sobre el sensor hall provocando que su salida de tension varie y esta señal (imagino) se usa para variar el PWM con el que se alimenta el motor, bueno intentare con el de nevera y les cuento, como ya tengo la pieza metalica probare imantarla con una bobina  muy corrientuda a ver que pasa, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## rascueso (Ago 9, 2011)

yo a mis destornilladores los imanto de la siguiente forma... le enrollo un cable de unos 2.5mm o lo que tenga a mano y le aplico los extremos a la bateria de un auto... ojo son unos chisporrotazos numas... se puede soldar el cable.
queda bien imantado.. lo malo es que con el paso de los dias se va perdiendo lo fuerza...
los celulares con tapa traen unos imanes chicos pero potentes.. podrias probar de conseguir varios y poner uno al lado del otro para ver que pasa...... saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola.

Cómo ya te han dicho usa los imanes que se pegan en la refrigeradora, debido a que son flexibles, puedes cortarlos, de manera que puedas usarlos con el sensor magnético que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2011)

Ummmmm , mi duda es si varía de norte a sur o si tiene muchos polos y cuenta pulsos . . .  

¿ Las gomas de los motores de los ventiladores de PC o de los de disketeras ? Tienen varios polos a lo largo.

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 10, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmm , mi duda es si varía de norte a sur o si tiene muchos polos y cuenta pulsos . . .
> 
> ¿ Las gomas de los motores de los ventiladores de PC o de los de disketeras ? Tienen varios polos a lo largo.
> 
> Saludos !



mmm si esa duda me habia surgido por la longitud del iman, pense que solo al estar la parte incial del iman frente al sensor ya actuaria de una y no se como o actuaria para acelerar , hoy si tengo tiempo trabajo en ello, gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2011)

De todas maneras si querés imantar - imanar una pieza , tenés que colocarla en un campo magnético , ya sea en el interior de una bobina recorrida por Vdc , o junto a un imán potente , y o golpeás la pieza a ser imantada o la calentás , en ese caso yo calentaría la pieza , la arrimaría al imán y la golpearía .

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

claro, la idea es ubicar todas las partículas orientadas y que queden saturadas para que sea un imán permanente...

tiene que someterse bastante al campo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 11, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De todas maneras si querés imantar - imanar una pieza , tenés que colocarla en un campo magnético , ya sea en el interior de una bobina recorrida por Vdc , o junto a un imán potente , y o golpeás la pieza a ser imantada o la calentás , en ese caso yo calentaría la pieza , la arrimaría al imán y la golpearía .
> 
> Saludos !



por que decis que calentandola se imanta???... cuanto mas calentas un material ferromagnetico, mas lo acercas a su temperatura curie. donde los dipolos magneticos se desorientan y pierden la propiedad de reorientarse ante un campo magnetico.

y golpearla????????? supones que con la violencia se consigue acomodar los dipolos magneticos?

por un lado los materiales usados como iman, deben poseer un producto magnetico alto, esto es, la remanencia magnetica x la fuerza coercitiva, y lo que se hace es hacer pasar por la pieza a imanar, un flujo magnetico muy superior al de saturacion, con una unica direccion de orientacion polar durante un tiempo relativamente largo, yo la que tuve oportunidad de ver fue una imantadora por descarga capacitiva, esto es, un banco de capacitores muy grande, que tiene almacenado una gran cantidad de joules, que, a traves de un tiristor se descarga sobre la bobina de imantacion..
uno de los materiales que mejor se imantan son los aceros rapidos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> por que decis que calentandola se imanta???... cuanto mas calentas un material ferromagnetico, mas lo acercas a su temperatura curie. donde los dipolos magneticos se desorientan y pierden la propiedad de reorientarse ante un campo magnetico.
> 
> y golpearla????????? supones que con la violencia se consigue acomodar los dipolos magneticos?


 

Lo de calentar se usa para des-magnetizar . . . y a mi me ha dado resultado calentar , apoyar la pieza separada por dos alambres sobre un buen iman de parlante , y golpearlo mientras se enfria.

Lo de los golpes ya sabés hazard_1998  , primero lo amenazo que , o se magnetiza , o le rompo los dientes 


Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .....Lo de los golpes ya sabés hazard_1998  , primero lo amenazo que , o se magnetiza , o le rompo los dientes ......



Noto que has estado leyendo las enseñanzas del Maestro Confucio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2011)

Si si , al Maistro Confución 

Mi amigo tenía un vivero (negocio de venta de plantas)

Venian fundamentalmente mujeres a elegir las plantitas y le daban conversación con que ellas les hablaban a sus plantitas , y él les decía , Siiiiiiiiiii yo también les hablo . . . ¡ Si no crecés te arranco y te tiro porque me estás ocupando tierra y maceta !


----------

